# ISO Black Bean Dip



## shannon in KS (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone have a good black bean appetizer recipe?  I have dried black beans soaking right now....   can't seem to find anything tasty-looking on the net.   Me and the li'l one are having movie night tonight and she loves black beans, and I wanted to surprise her with something new....   Here is one I make that she loves>

Black Bean Salsa

2 cans mexi-corn, drained
2 cans black beans, rinsed and drained
4 avacadoes, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 can ro-tel, undrained if you like spicy
Chopped parsley or cilantro
Chopped onion
squeeze of lemon
other seasonings to taste

Combine all and serve with chips

(at least I think that is what it is, I always seem to throw a bunch of stuff in a bowl....  hehehe)


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 29, 2005)

Shannon, here is a favorite recipe of mine. I hope that it is what you are looking for.

*Mexican Black Bean Dip*

​
1 - 15.5 oz. can black beans
1/3 cup salsa
¼ cup cilantro leaves
4 teaspoons lemon or lime juice
1 garlic clove, minced
Tortilla chips

Drain and rinse black beans. Combine beans, cilantro, lemon juice, and garlic in food processor. Blend until smooth. Garnish with leaflets of cilantro. Keep refrigerated until ready to serve. Serve with tortilla chips. Recipe can be easily doubled or tripled.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a recipe that was originally posted by crewsk.

Spicy Bean Dip

1 16-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed 
2 garlic cloves 
1 tomato 
1 onion 
1 - 2 serrano chilies 
1 tsp. hot sauce 
4 Tbsp. cilantro 
1 cup Monterey Jack cheese, grated 

Combine black beans, garlic, tomato, onion, chilies, hot sauce and cilantro together in a food processor. Blend mixture until smooth and place mixture in a small baking dish, sprinkle with cheese. Heat oven to 350 degrees and warm dip for 10 - 15 minutes. Serve with crackers or tortilla chips.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks!  Choices, choices of which one to make though.....


----------

